# New Scroll



## Charlie (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I'm glad there is some difference...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 16, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> How come?


 
Because line units have a different mission than the STB. Months from now when an STB dude leaves his unit and goes to another , he will be sporting a right shoulder STB scroll, which is a good thing in my book.


----------



## Charlie (Feb 16, 2007)

Trying to distinguish the shooters from the other guys?

Same unit, one scroll IMHO...you are all there to do the mission


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 16, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Trying to distinguish the shooters from the other guys?
> 
> Same unit, one scroll IMHO...you are all there to do the mission


 
I don't agree. Sure you're all there to do the same mission, but in a socom unit you should have different expectations of what you will be doing in that unit.  While I was in, typically every support MOS in Batt (including intel dudes, cooks, motor pool, etc), went to the field, conducted the same training as us, etc.  The STB was stood up so that Regt didnt need to outsource from other units anymore.  If you sign up for a shooting role in batt, complete RIP, and serve the lovely life of untabbed private in Batt, I believe you should be recognized for it.   Should the STB equivalent of the SEAL teams be allowed to wear a trident?  No fucking way.  

Ranger Support MOS Positions

Enlisted

21H Construction Engineering Supervisor
21R Interior Electrician
21W Carpentry And Masonry Specialist
44B Metal Worker
45B Small Arms/Artillery Repairer
45K Armament Repairer
52C Utilities Equipment Repairer
52D Power-Generation Equipment Repairer
63B Light-Wheel Vehicle Mechanic
74D Chemical Operations Specialist
88M Motor Transport Operator
88N Transportation Management Coordinator
89B Ammunition Specialist
91J Medical Logistics Specialist
92A Automated Logistical Specialist
92F Petroleum Supply Specialist
92G Food Service Operations
92R Parachute Rigger
92Y Unit Supply Specialist
94F Special Electronic Devices Repairer
92W Water Treatment Specialist

Officer

88A Transportation Officer
91A Logistics Plans Officer
882A Mobility Officer
910A Ammunition Technician
915A Maintenance Technician
920A Property Accountability Officer
920B Supply Systems Technician
921A Airdrop Equipment Technician


----------



## Charlie (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang we're like a regular unit now!


----------



## Looon (Feb 16, 2007)

Since the change, there needs to be something to distinguish the differences IMO. They don't get the beret unless they go through RIP. And I like the scroll.

Hell, I was glad when I heard they stopped giving the Green Beret to SF support.

Back in the day, it pissed me off to see women, upon BAC graduation put on a Green Beenie.:doh: 

Im also sure that that scroll will unleash a new group of embellishers as well. "I was a Ranger, blah, blah, blah"


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Feb 16, 2007)

> Should the STB equivalent of the SEAL teams be allowed to wear a trident? No fucking way.



Bingo

and



> Hell, I was glad when I heard they stopped giving the Green Beret to SF support.



Bingo.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 16, 2007)

What is that STB ?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 16, 2007)

Support Troops Battalion, the new support unit inside the 75th.


----------



## EATIII (Feb 16, 2007)

Well Guys,I seem to Have Heard RRC(RRD) falls under this new Scroll.
Are they not Shooters? Not to Mention Signal,Guess it sucks to be Commo now.:2c:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 16, 2007)

Where have you heard that from? I couldnt see the regiment putting them there.


----------



## EATIII (Feb 16, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Where have you heard that from? I couldnt see the regiment putting them there.



no Name just the scuttle But,Rip & Rop Cadre too.


----------



## Viking (Feb 16, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Where have you heard that from? I couldnt see the regiment putting them there.




As much as they won't like it, they are technically support troops. At least, when I was in they were.


----------



## EATIII (Feb 16, 2007)

Viking said:


> As much as they won't like it, they are technically support troops. At least, when I was in they were.



I'm sure They Don't Like it.I got a reply from a Reliable source that they are wearing the new Scroll as we speak.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Feb 16, 2007)

Who knows, they have to wear it, maybe they don't care maybe they do. It gives them a level of anonymity that might be nice...when in the rear.

Damn sure wouldn't start shit with anyone just because they have the STB scroll, might walk into a world of hurt!

I'm suprised they don't have the Regimental Scroll...

They know what they do, and I'm sure that's all that matters to them.


----------



## Looon (Feb 16, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> I'm suprised they don't have the Regimental Scroll...


Me too. That's what they used to wear.:uhh:


----------



## Max Power (Feb 16, 2007)

EATIII said:


> Well Guys,I seem to Have Heard RRC(RRD) falls under this new Scroll.
> Are they not Shooters? Not to Mention Signal,Guess it sucks to be Commo now.:2c:





EATIII said:


> no Name just the scuttle But,Rip & Rop Cadre too.





EATIII said:


> I'm sure They Don't Like it.I got a reply from a Reliable source that they are wearing the new Scroll as we speak.



I've heard it from a reliable source that your 'reliable source' is 'the other site'.

Why the veil of secrecy? :huh?:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 16, 2007)

Max Power said:


> I've heard it from a reliable source that your 'reliable source' is 'the other site'.
> 
> Why the veil of secrecy? :huh?:


 

lmao


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Feb 16, 2007)

You fuckers crack me up.


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> You fuckers crack me up.



You crackers fuck me up!


----------



## EATIII (Feb 17, 2007)

Max Power said:


> I've heard it from a reliable source that your 'reliable source' is 'the other site'.
> 
> Why the veil of secrecy? :huh?:



There is no VEIL of secrecy,Shit its on 3 sites that I know of,and I've been trying to Get some other info About the Regiment ,To that is what I was referring.Cripes was that even Worth Posting,or are you implying I'm trying to be a secret squirrel?


----------



## Titus Pullo (Feb 17, 2007)

Special Troops Bn's are basically in all units now. Do they still require those folks in the CS/CSS MOS's to complete RIP prior to being assigned to the Regiment? They are not going to lower the standards for those soldiers will they?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 17, 2007)

EATIII said:


> or are you implying I'm trying to be a secret squirrel?


 

uh yea


----------



## medicchick (Feb 17, 2007)

You have to complete RIP/ROP to wear the Tan beret, that is the only way, Tab doesn't matter.  If you go through Range school, you wear the Tab, not the headgear unless you are with the 75th.  My understanding is the support unit wears the maroon beret.

You can be a "shooter" and not have a tab.  You can be support and have that Tab.  You can be anywhere in the Army and wear the Tab, as long as you've passed Ranger school, which just shares a name with the unit.  

I'm sure one of the guys will be along to expand/correct anything I have wrong.


----------



## 104TN (Feb 17, 2007)

Ranger school is a leadership school now open to all males regardless of MOS. The Ranger tab and G/V identifier are authorized after completion. As is, all personnel in RGT are required to go through either RIP or ROP depending on rank when entering RGT. The tan beret and scroll is authorized for wear after completion of either.

Paraphrased piecemeal from what I know and the Army Times. Hope that helps.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 18, 2007)

As Mav and RLK stated, the tab has nothing to do with any  distinguishment in Regiment.  When I was in, even the majority of our cooks had their tab.


----------



## Looon (Feb 18, 2007)

That' s why I have always wished they would change the name of the course. The only thing that Ranger School is really used for in the Regt, is a spring board for promotion. It really has nothing to do with being a Ranger in the Regt. A Spec 4 with a tab, isn't necessarily a more/better Ranger serving in the Regt. It just means he got his shot first.

Back in my day, it took almost two yrs for a squared away private to get his shot at the school. That's why I detest/hate the 'tabless bitch' comment.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 18, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> As Mav and RLK stated,



Wrong chick Boon.;)


----------



## jds (Feb 18, 2007)

Way back in the day when we patrolled all over Stewart,Ranger School was certainly applicable.
I always looked at the school as a rite of passage for Batt and I think it still is.
The Battalion or Regiment has always had a love/hate relationship with the schoolhouse.Regiment should control it but that will never happen.

As was stated earlier,support guys have to do RIP/ROP and will wear the Tan Beret.I think the STB concept is going to be good for Regiment.

jds


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 18, 2007)

medicchick said:


> Wrong chick Boon.;)


 

whoops my bad! lol


----------



## rangerpsych (Feb 18, 2007)

So Eyes... You're basically saying this tabless bitch with 6 years in regiment and awarded combat scrolls and CIB's 3 times over isn't a Ranger?


*Patiently awaiting reply with windage and elevation adjustments already applied to scope*

:)


----------



## Looon (Feb 18, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> I thought the Tab earned and wore above the scroll was what was used to distinguish the difference from the shooters and the support guys? I dunno, I never served in the 75th but I think the new STB scroll sounds like a good idea to me now that I've been clued in a little.
> 
> 
> .


The tab has no bearing on who is a shooter. In my time, most of the shooters didn't have a tab. When I got to batt, only my squad leader had a tab. Tab or no tab, you still have a job to do.

We had several NCO's come through Bco with tabs. They got it while serving somewhere else. They were fucked up like a soup sandwich. The tab DOES NOT make the Ranger.

You could be a mechanic in a leg unit and get the tab.:2c:  (no offence intended)


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> So Eyes... You're basically saying this tabless bitch with 6 years in regiment and awarded combat scrolls and CIB's 3 times over isn't a Ranger?



LOL, no tab what a pussy! ;) 

But seriously, I have to laugh at this whole no tab = bitch etc... mentality.

The previous two posters are combat vets, which to me is WAAY more of a rite of passage than ANY school :2c: 

After all what is a school for? to prepare soldiers for war!


----------



## EATIII (Feb 19, 2007)

OK,This went way overboard. Wasn't this just about the new Scroll for the Special Troops Battalion?

To sum this up,
Is this the new Scroll------Yes
Does this distinguish Shooters and Support--------Yes,and no.Mainly Yes
Does RRC wear the new Scroll-------Yes
Is this on other Boards--------Yes
Do they go through Rip,short answer------Yes
Do they wear the Tan Beret-----No
Does a Tab Distinguish a Shooter or a non Shooter----No

Medic Chick & RLK spot on with your Posts. Rangerpsych & Luna, Eyes was not calling any one a Tabless Bitch. Paradus,I agree that Combat is a Better Rite of Passage,But getting a Tab in Batt is one also.In Most all Cases a Tab is Required for a Leadership Position in a Line Company in Regt, not in Support Roles, It is a Requirement to even tryout for RRC.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree that EATIII is a GW!


----------



## EATIII (Feb 19, 2007)

I concur you Wanker!


----------



## jds (Feb 19, 2007)

Eat,

The STB guys are wearing the Tan Beret.

jds


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 19, 2007)

I think the Regiment places a lot of emphasis on the tab because Ranger School is usually the first _formal_ school you go through when you enter battalion, and 99% of the time they wouldnt send you to any other until you completed it.  I think its a gut check more than anything, a gut check that does require some luck lol.  I remember yelling about "how gay this fucking school is" when I spent over 6 months there. I got my first no go because my 1SL put the claymore outside of our PB....facing our PB....  So shit like that (where you would normally be able to trust your SL in real life) gets you the bad marks, since Ranger School has attendees from all walks of life, which I would not trust my life with! Ranger School teaches you a totally different type of leadership, ie Micro-mangement at its finest, and the only way to operate successfully in Ranger Schoolis to be a complete dick head!  I had a class full of IOBC dudes, and I was walking around the PB one night giving boots to all the people that were sleeping. "hey fuck you asshole"  "hey fuck you too, Ill be sleeping soundly when youre up for a graded position mother fucker!"  That leadership style did not fit in the same way when I returned to batt.  What I took from the course is that it was simply a gut check, where you walked lots of miles with next to no sleep and next to no food.  Now *luckily* I finally got my shit in after 6 months there, but I probably would have stayed there for at least a year, because I didnt want to have to put up with the assclowns back in Battalion.  I was sent to school a few months after I got out of RIP, so I was a PV2, and I pissed off a lot of people that I bypassed who were waiting to go for much longer....so best believe I wasn't coming home to the wolves den without it!!  Probably would have been a good idea to send me later so I was more familiar with the basics but liek they say adapt and overcome.   Bottom line is it's one of those schools where you should find something that you can take from it, but luck will always play a big part of it unless you could get your head to spin around 360 degrees lol.  Allow me this last moment to flip off guys like Cope who went straight through. ;)


----------



## jds (Feb 19, 2007)

Well said Boondock.
Gut check most definately.

RIP  has always been the "Gate" , you earned the Beret,Scroll,and Title.
Whether you were a support guy going to HHC or an 11B going to the line.
It didn't matter you were a Ranger.That is one of the things(certainly not the only)that made the 75th different.
The hard part was living the Creed and the lifestyle everyday!
Ranger school allowed you to go to another level.

I guess there was a reason someone started the phrase "Tabs a school,Scrolls a way of life".

jds


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 19, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Allow me this last moment to flip off guys like Cope who went straight through. ;)



 I was lucky to be in a squad with a dude from 1/75 and an 18C from 1st Group!  There were a few IOBCers who attended the extended version of Ranger School thanks to our peer evaluations!


----------



## Looon (Feb 19, 2007)

"extended version" LOL


----------



## jds (Feb 19, 2007)

This is straight from the Regiment Recruiting page.

*All personnel applying for service in the 75th Ranger Regiment must be able to meet 75th Ranger Regimental Standards.

E-1 through E-5 must attend the Ranger Indoctrination Program.

E-6 and above must attend the Ranger Orientation Program.*


 Go to the Infantry Homepage to see the Regiment Recruiting page.

STB guys go thru RIP/ROP and wear the Tan Beret. 
The RRC is part of the STB.
Tabbed shooters,non-shooters,coffee makers,waterboys or whatever wear the Scroll where they are assigened along with the coveted Tan Beret.

jds


----------



## EATIII (Feb 19, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> Ok, so now I'm confused. Someone said the STB wears the Maroon and you just said they wear the Tan. I also just read an article about the 75th STB and it had a picture of a guy in the Maroon...
> 
> :doh:



When they Stood up the STB they filled slots where people had 1yr to go through RIP,Hence No Tan Beret.The practice,to my knowledge is still going on.


----------



## jds (Feb 19, 2007)

Roger,on what EATIII said.
I don't know if I would say that practice is still going on however since they stood up in I think July, it's possible there are still some around.When I was at Benning in Dec. the gaggle of STB Scroll bearers were all in Tan,but that doesn't really mean anything.

jds


----------



## CopenhagenDetox (Feb 19, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I think the Regiment places a lot of emphasis on the tab because Ranger School is usually the first _formal_ school you go through when you enter battalion, and 99% of the time they wouldnt send you to any other until you completed it.  I think its a gut check more than anything, a gut check that does require some luck lol.  I remember yelling about "how gay this fucking school is" when I spent over 6 months there. I got my first no go because my 1SL put the claymore outside of our PB....facing our PB....  So shit like that (where you would normally be able to trust your SL in real life) gets you the bad marks, since Ranger School has attendees from all walks of life, which I would not trust my life with! Ranger School teaches you a totally different type of leadership, ie Micro-mangement at its finest, and the only way to operate successfully in Ranger Schoolis to be a complete dick head!  I had a class full of IOBC dudes, and I was walking around the PB one night giving boots to all the people that were sleeping. "hey fuck you asshole"  "hey fuck you too, Ill be sleeping soundly when youre up for a graded position mother fucker!"  That leadership style did not fit in the same way when I returned to batt.  What I took from the course is that it was simply a gut check, where you walked lots of miles with next to no sleep and next to no food.  Now *luckily* I finally got my shit in after 6 months there, but I probably would have stayed there for at least a year, because I didnt want to have to put up with the assclowns back in Battalion.  I was sent to school a few months after I got out of RIP, so I was a PV2, and I pissed off a lot of people that I bypassed who were waiting to go for much longer....so best believe I wasn't coming home to the wolves den without it!!  Probably would have been a good idea to send me later so I was more familiar with the basics but liek they say adapt and overcome.   Bottom line is it's one of those schools where you should find something that you can take from it, but luck will always play a big part of it unless you could get your head to spin around 360 degrees lol.  Allow me this last moment to flip off guys like Cope who went straight through. ;)



Dude, 


You're a 100% correct. Not to detract from the accomplishment of graduating from Ranger School. It is indeed a huge undertaking that most people will never understand. The "end all, be all" school in the infantry community. But let's face it---Ranger School is just PLDC for batt. boys. One of those necessary evils that one must endure to move up the food chain.


----------

